# Help



## jujugoboom (Sep 20, 2011)

I renamed su by accident. I went into adb, pulled the file renamed it back to su, pushed it back, removed the incorrectly named file, and set permissions back to rwxrwxrwx. I did all this but i still cant get superuser permissions properly. I cant get into clockwork!!! Thanks for the help in advance.

Edit: I remembered i had powerboost and i started up a adb shell and ran that and was able to get into recovery! This can be closed


----------

